
Leaving a great a company - bobbyjoe
http://bobbyjoe.tumblr.com/post/137936213/leaving-a-great-company
======
jacquesm
Personally, I think the cult of 'exit emails' is vastly overrated unless you
held a very senior position in the company and you held it for some time.

Otherwise it's just an exercise in narcissism to think that everybody in the
company other than those that you yourself can think of are interested in your
'exit'.

Your close coworkers and your immediate contacts sure (if you're in sales or
have other outside contacts that includes your customers to pass them off to
your replacement), but everybody ?

------
jerryji
"Send it to ALL" -- when I was working for banks with (tens of) thousands of
employees, I often received such carefully crafted exit emails from
people/departments I had never heard of. And I considered all of them SPAM.

